# Escanaba Info



## wingshoot (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm headed up to fish the Escanaba the end of this week and was hoping to get a report.

Water levels? Current hatches?


GPS coords for honey hole ? ( just kidding) :lol: 


thanks in advance,


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I haven't been up there this year so I can't help you out with reports but I can warn you not to wet wade! That river has alot of leaches in it. I lived in Gwinn for awhile and one year it was just too darn hot for waders so I wet waded for about 45 minuits. When I got out my legs were black! Spent more time getting them off than I did fishing.

I can't find the link but there is a new outfitter out of Escanaba that guides on the river. Their website probably has some updated reports. It might be Boney falls outfitters? ANyone?


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

WILDCATWICK said:


> That river has alot of leaches in it.


I guess you know what to fish now.

It's getting that time of year for terrestrials too. When nothing else is going on I'll use a stimulator or hopper with a dropper. 

Good luck up there and let us know how you did when you return.


----------



## wingshoot (Mar 25, 2004)

thanks guys....

A few wooly buggers should cover the leachs..

I googled "boney falls" and got the outfitters number, I'll give them a call tomorrow.

I've never fished the Escanaba before, but it's been on my list. everything I've read, calls for careful wading on anything below Gwinn, with fast dark water and deep holes.

I'll be sure to post my results...


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

A good canoe/fishing day trip is to put in the river at the park in Gwinn and come out near "DeShambo's Landing" which is just below the West Branch confluence (accessible by driving down Marquette Co Rd 557). Good Luck!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

yooperkenny said:


> A good canoe/fishing day trip is to put in the river at the park in Gwinn and come out near "DeShambo's Landing" which is just below the West Branch confluence (accessible by driving down Marquette Co Rd 557). Good Luck!



How's the depth right now? I know many years when the water level is low it's a pain while it parallels Iron Pin road. A lot of getting out because the canoe's hitting the bottom. 

I'm heading up shortly and was thinking of paddleing some stretches but wondered about this.

Wingshoot did you find their website?


----------



## wingshoot (Mar 25, 2004)

Wildcat,

Didn't find a website for Boney Falls Outfitters but got their number
( 906- 428-4344) . 

Tried calling this morning but they're not in on Thrusdays.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

"How's the depth right now?"

WCW - Can't say from any recent first hand experience, but we are hurting for rain with a "Very High" fire danger so it might be low. Only one way to find out, though!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

wingshoot said:


> Wildcat,
> 
> Didn't find a website for Boney Falls Outfitters but got their number
> ( 906- 428-4344) .
> ...



Thanks found it. http://www.boneyfallsoutfitters.com/

Of course when you go to the river conditions link it tells you to call them!:lol:


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

yooperkenny said:


> "How's the depth right now?"
> 
> WCW - Can't say from any recent first hand experience, but we are hurting for rain with a "Very High" fire danger so it might be low. Only one way to find out, though!



So true! Just decided a few minuits ago to spend most our time, if not all, on the west side of the U.P. So with dry conditions that will probably mean alot of fishing below Bonds Falls and then hitting up a few other rivers that maintain good levels with these conditions. If anyone want to PM me some suggestions for the West side I'd appreaciate it. We're looking to explore some different rivers.


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

I wanted to stop by their shop last time I was there but another place I called had said they went out of business. I should of double checked.


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

we used to fish boney way back when seeing more than three guys was a surprise. now it's overun with people from chicago. fortunately, the esky is a huge system and most will never learn its true secrets. and anyone that ever mentions or even hints to any hole, run, secret access, or trib on the internet should be banned from fishing. on the other hand, the best guide in that area from my exp., is the guy from Riversnorth guide service out of Marquette. he seems to know just about everything about the rivers up there.


----------



## wingshoot (Mar 25, 2004)

Fished the River over the weekend. It was a bust. We had the River all to ourselves ( which should have been a clue)

My first time on the water. I guess its been dry up there, We fished the tail waters below the Dam at Boney Falls and up River near Gwinn. The water was low and warm at both places. We caught a couple Rock Bass and small mouth.

I would have liked to explore the upper branches, but didnt have the time. Saw a Bear and an Eagle. Beautiful country, beautiful River, but no trout.


----------



## Julio Milburn (Jul 21, 2006)

http://www.boneyfallsoutfitters.com/


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

This can be a very good river. But when it starts to get low, you either have to fish the pockets of deep water that the low water drives them into, or head north where the water levels aren't dam controlled and a little more rustic. Nothing at the basin? Did you walk across and fish the wing dam? Usually a pretty good spot.............


----------



## wingshoot (Mar 25, 2004)

we fished the basin.

the water was low, but it was also warm. even up by Gwen. didn't check it with a thermo, but it felt warm and we were catching a few smalmouth and rock bass on streamers and buggers.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, the basin is primarily for smallmouth, a few walleyes if you know where to go, and pike. Rock bass are abundant. I guess there were a lot of crappie successes this year, but never tried for em myself.


----------

